# Northern ireland rep owners sign here



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just trying to find people from my wee island

Get in touch if any lol


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

Live in east belfast bud


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Boro said:


> Live in east belfast bud


 
Yahooo i found one

From east Belfast myself but live in Millisle

Nice ta meet ya
:2thumb:


----------



## pego (Feb 8, 2009)

Im up here in Derry.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy days

Three of us hmm not a lot so far :lol2:


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Whitehead here : victory:

(thats near Carrickfergus)


----------



## pego (Feb 8, 2009)

There are more, i am sure of it. I know of one in the snake section for defs.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Babycakes said:


> Whitehead here : victory:
> 
> (thats near Carrickfergus)


 
By the sea like myself

Hows it goin


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Its going good thanks :2thumb:

How's life on the other side of the lough?

There are a couple of NI peeps on here - Brodi for one, although I've not seen him around for a while.....


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

Well hoping to get another leo tomorrow


----------



## jamieb (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, Im from Newtownards. oo:


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

jamieb said:


> Hi, Im from Newtownards. oo:


Cool

Down In millisle myself

What reps ya got 

Mike


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

mike10205 said:


> Cool
> 
> Down In millisle myself
> 
> ...


I'm in Belfast.


----------



## Ben C Smyth (May 12, 2009)

*hey*

im down in Enniskillen 

nice to see some more rep owners in NI 

Ben


----------



## lucas (Oct 29, 2008)

Portadown here!


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

so were do most of you guys get your reps from ?


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

My two leos were offered to me on Freecycle. I was told they were 2 girls - they are not, and now I have their baby :flrt: who hatched at the start of the summer. I'm hoping to get a beardie for christmas, and a 4-viv stack so everyone can have their own space.
Speaking of which, I saw a 4foot by 2 foot stack in a magazine, anyone seen any like this for sale over here??


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Newtownabbey Here, Hello !


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Boro said:


> so were do most of you guys get your reps from ?


City reptiles for the beardie
Cold heart exotics for the frilled 

What about you and the rest ?


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I really only buy from other breeders and buy my equipment online.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Sprocket, I work in Newtownabbey for the council :welcome:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

South Belfast here... and like Sci, I tend to get from other breeders and online, but City Reps would be were i get food from.. sometimes the Polish fella in Smithfield.


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

City reptiles for me, so were are the other breeders based that you get your reps from? N.Ireland,Rep.Ireland or mainland uk


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

We actually have a load in Northern Ireland.. Sci would probably know more than I... but on the Island as a whole there is usually someone who has what you are looking for, or can get you it..... and failing that the lads @ City Reps will usually source things (still not a diadem though )


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

didnt realise, id be intrested in leopard gecko breeders if you know any over here


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you want just one leo?? Or lots??


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I would say there are plenty of leos for sale... those and BD's seem to be the popular choices at the minute.


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

I would like to have 1 or 2 SHTCT females for the empty tank i have at the moment just working on the other half to yes lol


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Shop food prices are rip off*



LeviathanNI said:


> South Belfast here... and like Sci, I tend to get from other breeders and online, but City Reps would be were i get food from.. sometimes the Polish fella in Smithfield.


Shops rip you of for food here

100 hoppers online for 14 quid
paid 24 today in city rep as I was stupid enough to run to low

you can also see up standing orders so they come to your door every week postage free


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Ach I know, but at the end of the day I have been a customer there since it opened, and they provide a service which goes beyond just buying hoppers etc


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Boro said:


> I would like to have 1 or 2 SHTCT females for the empty tank i have at the moment just working on the other half to yes lol


I have one baby that needs a home. The mother is a Bells Albino and the father is normal. I dont know what that makes the baby :lol2:

I never intended to breed, DeeDee was preggy when I got her so I just did my best for the eggs once they were laid.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

LeviathanNI said:


> Ach I know, but at the end of the day I have been a customer there since it opened, and they provide a service which goes beyond just buying hoppers etc


You must have more money than me :lol2:

yeah you get advice as well I suppose
then you go to another shop and get different advice

I suppose you could go online and get different advice again
Maybe I'm just a tight as but when your getting ripped of your getting ripped of. 

Why line their pocket with more than you have too


----------



## lucas (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my leo from city reptiles but after a bit of research I think they tend to charge more than they should.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

lucas said:


> I got my leo from city reptiles but after a bit of research I think they tend to charge more than they should.


In all fairness I suppose they are all more
expensive than the Internet. Plus food is delivered to your door

Nice guys in city rep but Mark in cold heart exotics is a great
guy. 

Problem I had was they both gave different advice on bearded dragon. But it's no different on here. Everyone has their way of doing things.


----------



## lucas (Oct 29, 2008)

mike10205 said:


> In all fairness I suppose they are all more
> expensive than the Internet. Plus food is delivered to your door
> 
> Nice guys in city rep but Mark in cold heart exotics is a great
> ...


That's true. It's hard to know what advice to actually go by!


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Babycakes said:


> I have one baby that needs a home. The mother is a Bells Albino and the father is normal. I dont know what that makes the baby :lol2:
> 
> I never intended to breed, DeeDee was preggy when I got her so I just did my best for the eggs once they were laid.


SHTCT ? I feel thick what is this lol


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

mike10205 said:


> SHTCT ? I feel thick what is this lol


 
I dont know either :whistling2:


----------



## SDBOA (Aug 21, 2009)

Newtownards here too and got my reps from SCI and my equipment online


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

Babycakes said:


> I dont know either :whistling2:


SHTCT

Image:Thumper10.jpg - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

No, baby Rooney doesnt look like that. But he (or she) is very cute is anyone is looknig to adopt.....?:flrt:


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Boro said:


> SHTCT
> 
> Image:Thumper10.jpg - Leopard Gecko Wiki


Oh it's a gecko. So what are the letters. Short for something?


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

mike10205 said:


> Shops rip you of for food here
> 
> 100 hoppers online for 14 quid
> paid 24 today in city rep as I was stupid enough to run to low
> ...


One of the reasons I breed my own live food and buy the rest on-line but in all fairness the shops do have over heads up and above any on-line retailer. I wouldn't like to be paying the rent on a shop that close to the city center. 
Yes the advice you hear anywhere is gonna be differant.Books,magazines,forums,dvds,breeders the info is all differant. I take all info with a pinch of salt,I compare it, match it to my own and friends experances. No body knows everything about reptiles,we're learning new things about them every day and our methods in keeping and breeding them changes too.


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

SHTCT - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Boro said:


> SHTCT - Leopard Gecko Wiki


Ahhhhh TY. 

That's why I like this forum you always learn something new. Ty


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

so have any of you guys ever bought reps from mainland and got them shipped over?


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Boro said:


> so have any of you guys ever bought reps from mainland and got them shipped over?


Yes and the states,Germany,Belgium,Sweden and Canada.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

SCI said:


> Yes and the states,Germany,Belgium,Sweden and Canada.


I think you are the pro here SCI but getting from Belfast or Lisburn with a live animal stressed me out enough. Worrying that it would be ok lol. I take it coming from so far away they have to stay in quarintine forgive the spelling

What way does that all work SCI. Who pays for that ? The buyer I asume


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

mike10205 said:


> I think you are the pro here SCI but getting from Belfast or Lisburn with a live animal stressed me out enough. Worrying that it would be ok lol. I take it coming from so far away they have to stay in quarintine forgive the spelling
> 
> What way does that all work SCI. Who pays for that ? The buyer I asume


Yes the buyer has to pay the shipping,but there's no quarantine in the UK or rep of Ireland.


----------



## Garza (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys new member here, got my first lizard yesterday - a bearded dragon. Got it from a place in Carrickfergus called Exotic Pets, impressed with the set up there. Beardies looked well cared for, had kitchen roll for the babies and vegs, unlike City Reptiles that has no veg and has WOOD CHIPPINGS in with the beardies.

My wee guy is a spritely lad, doesn't seem to be stressed to his new environment at all!


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Big warm welcome buddy
Where abouts in Carrick is the rep shop wouldnt mind a look around

You get all sorts of advice when you ask around different shops

City rep dont seem to give veg to their beardies until they are about 6 month or so i think

Mark in cold heart exoctics in lisburn gives from a young age so the rep is eating all sorts by the time you take them home

Makes sense i suppose but what advice do you take as gospel

ah who knows

Mike

ps get some pics in an album or your new buy


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

Belfast/Lisburn here. I buy from breeders / private sales in NI and have imported from the States once and I've actually just setup my first export to the States for animals I produced. I have in the past bought from shops and wouldn't hesitate to do so if the right animal at the right price came up. Most of my equipment is bought online or through private sales with the odd bit bought in a shop if I'm in a hurry. Frozen rodents I buy from Mark at CHE as he is by far much cheaper than City Reptiles for them.


----------



## Garza (Oct 15, 2009)

mike10205 said:


> Big warm welcome buddy
> Where abouts in Carrick is the rep shop wouldnt mind a look around
> 
> You get all sorts of advice when you ask around different shops
> ...


Thanks Mike. Its in North Street, right beside the fire station and a UDA pub called paradise (advice against going in there for a pint!), very near where the knight ride used to be. Its called Exotic Pets I think, small shop but reasonable prices (although my exp is very limited.) £35 for a baby beardie there, considering in City Reptiles they are £75 and £2.50 for a box of crickets.

Will do with the photos, although he is hiding alot at the min, might be just settling in.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

I cant remeber the bloke's name in Exotic Pets but he'd dead nice, he was very helpful (and patient!) with me when DeeDee was gravid and during incubation. 
Not been in for a while actually, must pop in soon.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

hey folks Greenisland here...It's Gary in exotic pets in Carrick and he's very helpful. His prices are very competitive as he deals with local breeders or breeds some himself and therefore can sell at much cheaper prices. 

I have 7 leos of various morphs, so will get pics up soon. Also one male williams dwarf gecko and a baby beardie. 


Would like to know what other people keep and morphs?

Mark


----------



## Christy06 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup, im a westie myself. Was wondering if there were anyone in theis forum from our part of the world.


----------



## Christy06 (Oct 14, 2009)

Any of you guys know reputable breeders or shops that sell YBS turtles at a reasonable price in ireland?

Thakns


----------



## Garza (Oct 15, 2009)

Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> hey folks Greenisland here...It's Gary in exotic pets in Carrick and he's very helpful. His prices are very competitive as he deals with local breeders or breeds some himself and therefore can sell at much cheaper prices.
> 
> I have 7 leos of various morphs, so will get pics up soon. Also one male williams dwarf gecko and a baby beardie.
> 
> ...


No kidding, Im in greenisland as well.



Christy06 said:


> Any of you guys know reputable breeders or shops that sell YBS turtles at a reasonable price in ireland?
> 
> Thakns


Sorry I'm new to this reptile stuff lol.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, so what do you keep?

What is YBS, Christy06?


----------



## EvilDes (Jun 16, 2008)

I used to live in Belfast for a few years, then returned to England. Lived in Newtonabbey mainly.

However, I'm making a long awaited return next week for a week, so would like to pop into some of the rep shops over there. Any recommendations apart from the one in Carrickfergus? I'll give them a go just to have a gander, but have no idea where any other shops are? Any in Belfast city centre? :2thumb:


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

belfast here!


----------



## rich.harrington (Sep 14, 2008)

Over derry way


----------



## Lynchbeve (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep reps, mainly tortoises, live outside Derry.


----------



## Christy06 (Oct 14, 2009)

Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> Yeah mate, so what do you keep?
> 
> What is YBS, Christy06?


Yellow bellied Slider :2thumb:

I have a tort, and a Gecko, looking for a turtle


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Im in fermanagh ^^


----------



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

im portadown hera : victory:


----------



## Marcossss (Dec 2, 2009)

*Heyyyy*

Hey im from not so sunny bangor so HI to yalll.... 

Can anyone help im looking an adult iggy or tegu in northern ireland.... 


HEEEEELLLLLPPPPPPPP

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## justdelwyn (Nov 4, 2009)

pego said:


> There are more, i am sure of it. I know of one in the snake section for defs.


hey i live in the snake section! (and derry):2thumb:


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

somewhere outside crumlin


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in Dromara which is in the middle of nowhere co.down


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Marcossss said:


> Hey im from not so sunny bangor so HI to yalll....
> 
> Can anyone help im looking an adult iggy or tegu in northern ireland....
> 
> ...


Have you tried cold heart exotics in Lisburn?

I know they have a beauty of an iggy but think its the shops
No harm trying it may be for sale

Just down the coast from you in Millisle

Mike


----------



## chappers (Apr 5, 2009)

im from newtownards, round the corner from sdboa actually. lol seen his new purchases last month, some stunners there!!!
keep mainly boas but have a royal and couple crested geckos, my salmon pastel bought from Furless friends shop and the rest bought from private sales or breeders.
i am attempting to breed my hogg island boas this year soo should be fun come April/May time!! lol

without a doubt the best shop ive been to is Cold heart exotics, lovely clean shop and mark know his animals and could get you almost anything!!!


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Cold heart*



chappers said:


> im from newtownards, round the corner from sdboa actually. lol seen his new purchases last month, some stunners there!!!
> keep mainly boas but have a royal and couple crested geckos, my salmon pastel bought from Furless friends shop and the rest bought from private sales or breeders.
> i am attempting to breed my hogg island boas this year soo should be fun come April/May time!! lol
> 
> without a doubt the best shop ive been to is Cold heart exotics, lovely clean shop and mark know his animals and could get you almost anything!!!



Here here I second that


----------



## johnzy (Dec 10, 2009)

hi, from coleraine near portrush.


----------



## Superkidd182 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey im in East Belfast. Any1 know of any Arg B & W Tegu breeders in the country?


----------



## chappers (Apr 5, 2009)

not 100% sure but it thot most if not all are shipped into the country, try mark in cold heart he could probably get you one, not be cheap mind, £300 ish id be thinking. if not more. try looking on gumtree belfast, might be lucky..


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Jaxsin here from derry been signed up here for a while but haven't introduced myself yet currently got 1 male bearded dragon, 1 male yemen chameleon, 1 male 3 females and 3 unsexed baby leopard geckos, 1 male crested gecko, 1 male and 2 female electric blue geckos, 1 male chinese cave gecko, 1 unsexed baby Bosc Monitor and 1 unsexed baby cornsnake.


----------



## snakeboyadam2k8 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Argentine B & W Tegus*



chappers said:


> not 100% sure but it thot most if not all are shipped into the country, try mark in cold heart he could probably get you one, not be cheap mind, £300 ish id be thinking. if not more. try looking on gumtree belfast, might be lucky..


A bit over priced at £300 we got a pair earlier this year for £350, Try 888reptiles they usually have plenty for sale and can organise shipping by courier.
John


----------



## elsalvador dwarf boas (Jan 3, 2008)

near cookstown :2thumb:


----------



## chappers (Apr 5, 2009)

marks got two tegu's in the store now, dont know sex, or exact price as he was busy busy watchin the school kids!!! lol


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

vivsited cold heart just before xmas and met mark, very friendly and willing to help. waiting on some stock coming in from him at the minute.

Jaxsin are you attempting to breed the electric blues?


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

just outside crumlin

sh*t didnt know i already posted hear


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah well they are doing that themselfs lol they have laid a few times but they have done it while I was out so by time I noticed the females had laid they had usually eaten the eggs or damaged it they seem to lay in the most awkard places or on areas I can't cover them.​


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Male bearded dragon wanted*

Any of you guys in the north no of anyone selling bearded dragons?
Looking a mate for our female - something nicely marked

Plenty of dull ones around but want something nice

Thanks Mike


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

shame they don't wait for you mate, how inconsiderate lol


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

mike10205 said:


> Just trying to find people from my wee island
> 
> Get in touch if any lol


Myself and Madmonk1974 are from Lisburn =]
x


----------



## merlinni (Mar 20, 2010)

New to the site so no reps yet but from Belfast


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

Belfast here!


----------



## Python Kid 69 (Apr 12, 2010)

cOUNTY Fermanagh


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Belfast here and gotta agree about Mark from Cold Heat exotics very nice guy and very helpfull


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 3, 2010)

saying hey from Lurgan here


----------



## Python Kid 69 (Apr 12, 2010)

irish_vampire said:


> Belfast here and gotta agree about Mark from Cold Heat exotics very nice guy and very helpfull


 yeh


----------



## exoticsni (Jan 22, 2010)

coleraine here you mite get five at this rate :lol2:


----------



## Python Kid 69 (Apr 12, 2010)

exoticsni said:


> coleraine here you mite get five at this rate :lol2:


get 5?


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Iggy*

Cold Heart in lisbuirn has an adult iggy if you are still on the look out

Mike




Marcossss said:


> Hey im from not so sunny bangor so HI to yalll....
> 
> Can anyone help im looking an adult iggy or tegu in northern ireland....
> 
> ...


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

irish_vampire said:


> Belfast here and gotta agree about Mark from Cold Heat exotics very nice guy and very helpfull


Definately, he's got to be a saint, with me picking his brains every five minutes! I must drive him bonkers!


----------



## Reptile_Kyle (Apr 24, 2010)

*Newtownards*

hi all,

Maybe to late just joined from newtownards myself!
Any one no any royal morphs breeders or selling any?


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Royal Morph breeders*

Anyone breeding royals in NI?

On the look out for spider or poss bumblee bee

Mike


----------



## tonymul (Dec 22, 2008)

mike10205 said:


> Anyone breeding royals in NI?
> 
> On the look out for spider or poss bumblee bee
> 
> Mike


I am expecting spiders from current eggs and will also have 1.1 bees available next week.

Tony


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Just joined today, from just outside Ballymena here and aiming to breed high end colour beardies soon from where dragons dwell.
We currently have 3 baby dragons from a local breeder here til we go down to Dublin to collect a few soon


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

tonymul said:


> I am expecting spiders from current eggs and will also have 1.1 bees available next week.
> 
> Tony


Give me a shout when they are out Tony please.


----------



## SeanMaguire12 (May 16, 2009)

Co Tyrone here. Ireland :no1:


----------



## SeanMaguire12 (May 16, 2009)

Ben C Smyth said:


> im down in Enniskillen
> 
> nice to see some more rep owners in NI
> 
> Ben


Where do you get ur reps. Pet Shop Boyz or up in exotics stores up north?


----------



## SeanMaguire12 (May 16, 2009)

Is cold heart exotics in lisburn still open?


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Row'n'Bud said:


> Just joined today, from just outside Ballymena here and aiming to breed high end colour beardies soon from where dragons dwell.
> We currently have 3 baby dragons from a local breeder here til we go down to Dublin to collect a few soon



good evening!!


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

SeanMaguire12 said:


> Is cold heart exotics in lisburn still open?


i think its now closed but cant confirm that


----------



## bigcrispy (May 10, 2010)

No it's defo closed....... 

We're from good old sunny Bangor!!!!!


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

I'm from Derry )


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

belfast


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sure most people know a few shops here have closed and it's becoming more difficult to get animals. There is a guy here in the forum who couriers animals from the mainland but is talking about stopping due to lack of demand. Would anyone from here be interested in this service to try to get a run to here


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Im Just Out Side Of Lisburn ...
But i own snakes and i got them from cold heart exotics but its closed down ...
Was my favourite shop a swell !


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

I'd love to get a few geckos over but it's to expensive and not worth it if only it was cheaper


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah you would need to be spending a bit to make it worth while. 



GECKOFAN said:


> I'd love to get a few geckos over but it's to expensive and not worth it if only it was cheaper


----------



## Daíthí (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a Fermanagh man myself, though living mostly in Belfast now. Proud owner of two Beardies.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Proud owner of two Beardies too mate. Wish all reps were as keen to be handled. There is some list built up of people from Ireland you would wonder how shops here have closed. 



Daíthí said:


> I'm a Fermanagh man myself, though living mostly in Belfast now. Proud owner of two Beardies.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Looking to borrow a breeding male soon*

Plans for breeding our Blood citrus female from Where Dragons Dwell and looking for anyone who has a blood male that would like a few young in exchange for a service


----------



## Davycc (May 29, 2010)

Antrim here, I know staks of Rep people but don't know if they are on here


----------



## RolandRatSnake (Jun 14, 2010)

*bout ye!*

hello folks im from rathcoole just outside belfast!"


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

mike10205 said:


> Plans for breeding our Blood citrus female from Where Dragons Dwell and looking for anyone who has a blood male that would like a few young in exchange for a service


Hi mike...got a citrus tiger leatherback 100% double het from sybilla here if you get stuck with the blood red male who may do your job


----------



## snakeboyadam2k8 (Dec 13, 2008)

mike10205 said:


> Anyone breeding royals in NI?
> 
> On the look out for spider or poss bumblee bee
> 
> Mike


PM me and I give you a contact in N. Ireland, from Belfast myself.


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

mike10205 said:


> I'm sure most people know a few shops here have closed and it's becoming more difficult to get animals. There is a guy here in the forum who couriers animals from the mainland but is talking about stopping due to lack of demand. Would anyone from here be interested in this service to try to get a run to here


August 21st I think is next run and its done by steve from Tarantulabarn on here, there was ment to be a run on the 7th of August but due to lack of intrest is was scrapped so if you are wanting something from the mainland contact Tarantulabarn on here if he gets enough orders he will do more runs over time I think


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok the August 21st run is booked for a go but is still subject to numbers lets make this happen.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

What are you buying buddy?

Problem is getting someone to hold an animal then the courier falling through

I have been at this guy for over a month now i would say
Sometimes i dont even get a reply

Honestly i think u are wasting your time

Would be nice though
Bob Clark is over in September and the Royals are super prices

Apart from deals like that adding 65 quid or whatever the charge is makes it a bit pricy unless you are spending a bit



Boro said:


> Ok the August 21st run is booked for a go but is still subject to numbers lets make this happen.


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Got Some Snakes For Sale :
Im near lisburn...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/551612-sonoran-dwarf-boa-pink-snow.html
:2thumb:


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

hey mike Getting some Tug Tangerines leo's from wayne hollands on here and using steve the rep courier to bring them over just give steve a buzz on his mobile spoke to him today and emailed him the details told me we wouldnt reply to my email until wednesday because he's on a run so no worries give him a brief rundown on my order who from and were it was going so all sorted pm if want any more info


----------



## drewruberry (Jan 3, 2008)

i used steve last month to bring me over an adult male VPI Pastel royal and to take a uroplatus guentheri gecko to the mainland. Had no problems at all with steve and your able to track online if you wish to so you know where your animals are and how there gettin on. can be hard to get hold of but he is busy so you have to expect that. 

all in all would deff use again in the future


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Did he give you any idea how many other drops he was doing here?
Last time he tried he ended up cancelling as he did not have enough to cover costs or something like that



Boro said:


> hey mike Getting some Tug Tangerines leo's from wayne hollands on here and using steve the rep courier to bring them over just give steve a buzz on his mobile spoke to him today and emailed him the details told me we wouldnt reply to my email until wednesday because he's on a run so no worries give him a brief rundown on my order who from and were it was going so all sorted pm if want any more info


----------



## hermon_monitor (Jul 23, 2010)

*Belfast*

Hey, gaz here from the city...close to waterfront hall. 

Have a wee beardie, 3 young mexican red knee`s and a new wee BOSC Monitor. Will Post Pics when i get a few.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I have anery and 66% poss het pure sonoran dwarf boa's here,see my website for details.


----------



## lizardboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Antrim lad .2 leos 1 beardie and contemplating a royal in the near future
Nice to see you's all here, hard to find locals here that can compare shops and availabilities of species in our wee country!


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Not many places here to get nice animals now to be honest. I have started looking in the mainland and shipping over. There a right list of rep owners from here built up now. When I started this thread I didn't think there would be so many. Not sure what page we are on now but it's growing rightly. 



lizardboy said:


> Antrim lad .2 leos 1 beardie and contemplating a royal in the near future
> Nice to see you's all here, hard to find locals here that can compare shops and availabilities of species in our wee country!


----------



## lizardboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes it's great to see so many. Is it not very expensive getting a courier over? I was looking to get a super giant Leo over and it was going to be 100 quid minimum! We should all organise reptile exhibitions over here among us all bring your own with you and also hatchlings etc for sale. Not much of that here think it would go down well. Prizes and what not for the best examples of each species/ morph.I'm sure those on here would all show thier support?


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Would be nice if there were something over here but not sure how easy something could be arranged. Read a thread about that subject and it is more complicated than you would think but I guess they were talking about a proper expo in the like of the kings hall or something. But it would be nice to have something on a small scale were people could trade/ sell amongst ourselves. Monthly meeting type of thing. 



lizardboy said:


> Yes it's great to see so many. Is it not very expensive getting a courier over? I was looking to get a super giant Leo over and it was going to be 100 quid minimum! We should all organise reptile exhibitions over here among us all bring your own with you and also hatchlings etc for sale. Not much of that here think it would go down well. Prizes and what not for the best examples of each species/ morph.I'm sure those on here would all show thier support?


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Courier only worKs if your getting a good enough deal that the courier cost is covered. Or maybe something you want and just can't get it here and the extra few quid is the only way. Had seen a post that was costing £65 and another was £75. The dearer told me by pm that they are here once a month and if I booked and they did not get a big enough response they would still do the run at a loss. The cheaper of the two I know has just cancelled the run. You would look well daft paying for an animal then having to say your courier has cancelled. Not a great way to do business at all. I will say no more.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

hey guys back in march i recieved a pair of giant mad day from a guy in england. delivered by tarantulabarn couriers service and in fairness there was only myself and SDBOA there to collect anything although SDBOA was sending something back with tony. my charge was £45.

so if our run went ahead then was only one person requiring other runs that did not have enough interest?????????


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't understand your last bit buddy.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

what i mean to say is there was not enough interest for aug 7th run to go ahead and i was only comparing it to the time when i used the service and there was only 2 of us there.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah I know what you mean now. But if like you say there were only two of you and you paid £45 not sure what SDBOA paid but fuel boat here and back plus man hours. Do you think Steve made any money. How many times do you think someone could do this at a loss. No ones fault it's just catch 22 really. We can't book animals for certain till you know you have a courier and courier can't confirm a run until he has enough to cover cost and make some kudos.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

not sure he would have made much. tony came as foot passenger and we collected from the docks so no extra travelling for him.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah that's a lot different. I have looked into driving to Dublin and getting the boat to Holyhead. I think foot passenger return was on £48 or something like that. Had a few people from that area willing to meet me at the ferry terminal with animals. Nice wee day out too lol. Would love to take the car across and do a run around a lot of the breeders. May do sometime.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

i would stop looking at classifieds then as that day could turn into a nice week lol sounds good tho


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Stop looking at classifieds? More chance of me stopping eating lol. Would be a nice wee trip away all the same. Never know a few of us could maybe get together in one car and do our own run and split the cost. May work ? 



Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> i would stop looking at classifieds then as that day could turn into a nice week lol sounds good tho


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

that would be easier, make some contacts before ya go and plan a route around that


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

Well theres at least 2 orders on the 21st August run maybe a third got my email confirmation today from steve looks like its going ahead.


----------



## hermon_monitor (Jul 23, 2010)

Any shows coming up and/or is there a club about belfast.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Up in Limavady for the weekend is there a rep shop in Derry ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gary1986 (Jul 25, 2010)

*derry berdie*

im up here in derry


----------



## gary1986 (Jul 25, 2010)

mike there was but none now my cousin use to get their suplies form sum guy in limavady who was studding reptiles and was gettin all his old an unwanted stock...


----------



## blazinevil (May 10, 2010)

Good old Sunny bangor, Ive two leo's and a beardie but want more!!


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

blazinevil said:


> Good old Sunny bangor, Ive two leo's and a beardie but want more!!


Not far from me buddy


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

*has this thread died?*

:2thumb:howdy from craigavon:2thumb:
got my first ever reptile 2 weeks ago. cracker wee blizzard leopard gecko from Tony at emerald isle reptiles. cracking service, knows his stuff, top class aftercare too, highly recommended. :Na_Na_Na_Na: that done, anyone still on this thread then? :whistling2:


----------



## Hazley (May 3, 2010)

blizzardgecko said:


> :2thumb:howdy from craigavon:2thumb:
> got my first ever reptile 2 weeks ago. cracker wee blizzard leopard gecko from Tony at emerald isle reptiles. cracking service, knows his stuff, top class aftercare too, highly recommended. :Na_Na_Na_Na: that done, anyone still on this thread then? :whistling2:


 
Know tony very well,From lurgan by the way!


----------



## sig_X5 (Sep 7, 2007)

mike10205 said:


> Just trying to find people from my wee island
> Get in touch if any lol


What makes you think people from your wee Island wants to get in touch with you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Greecko (Jan 15, 2011)

Im from Tyrone but in Belfast at the moment 

Will be getting me a leopard gecko as soon as city reptiles get them in :lol2:

what other reptile specialists or pet shops are worth looking at or indeed still around this part of the world? the derry one and lisburn place are closed aye?


----------



## caine7 (Jan 21, 2007)

from antrim here:2thumb:


----------



## caine7 (Jan 21, 2007)

blizzardgecko said:


> :2thumb:howdy from craigavon:2thumb:
> got my first ever reptile 2 weeks ago. cracker wee blizzard leopard gecko from Tony at emerald isle reptiles. cracking service, knows his stuff, top class aftercare too, highly recommended. :Na_Na_Na_Na: that done, anyone still on this thread then? :whistling2:


 hi how much are emerald isle reptiles for leopard geckos


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

caine7 said:


> hi how much are emerald isle reptiles for leopard geckos


I got a complete setup with the blizzard for £140, 2ft wooden viv, light fitting and bulb, substrate, fake plant, large branch, hide, feeding dish, calcium dish, keepers book, and of course the gecko. Oh and Tony threw in a box of crix.


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

Greecko said:


> what other reptile specialists or pet shops are worth looking at or indeed still around this part of the world? the derry one and lisburn place are closed aye?


Cold heart in lisburn is definitely closed and as far as i know the one in derry is closed. I did hear the guy that owned the one in derry was opening in belfast but i dont know if theres any truth in it.


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

sig_X5 said:


> What makes you think people from your wee Island wants to get in touch with you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Multiple pages of responses would make me think they did


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

Hazley said:


> Know tony very well,From lurgan by the way!


Just down the road  only met Tony when i got the wee leo, thought it was right to let people know of the top service i got


----------



## chappers (Apr 5, 2009)

cold heart (lisburn) did close probably wont reopen. furless friends (derry) also closed year ago i think but they didnt reopen, reptile ni is the one thats opened in belfast, he used to be in larne. ady is his name solid guy. help you out with anything.


----------



## blizzardgecko (Nov 14, 2010)

Wer abouts in belfast is he? Has he a website? Ta


----------



## Greecko (Jan 15, 2011)

aye wouldnt mind finding out or seeing him myself just for nosey sake, city seems to have a monoply on the thing, but seems a well run joint all right that being said, they are still there for a reason


----------



## Greecko (Jan 15, 2011)

bump

anyone with info on this? cant find a website or location just


----------



## chappers (Apr 5, 2009)

hes based at 48c york street belfast,

dont know all the streets but if you going outa belfast centre, via front of castle court keep going straight past the tech and keep looking left, hes between it and the big junction before yorkgate.


----------



## murphy (Sep 15, 2010)

hello im in armagh


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a wee county down man here  Katesbridge to be exact. coldest place in Northern Ireland (on the other side of banbridge to be more exact haha)


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

if you guys are looking city retiles then heres the website:

City Reptiles


----------



## maxamar (Sep 30, 2012)

North Belfast :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

